# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  kois id,kpn dpt nya ..

## aie

om mod ..
saya uda registrasi jd anggota resmi nih ,kira2 kpn dpt id nya?

----------


## zieco

> om mod ..
> saya uda registrasi jd anggota resmi nih ,kira2 kpn dpt id nya?


Om Rudy Showa...
Kemarin di HTP, saya sudah regs Om aie ( waktu Om Rudy pegang asagi ).   ::  
Atas nama Gerry Izaputra.
Thanx

----------


## aie

> Originally Posted by aie
> 
> om mod ..
> saya uda registrasi jd anggota resmi nih ,kira2 kpn dpt id nya?
> 
> 
> Om Rudy Showa...
> Kemarin di HTP, saya sudah regs Om aie ( waktu Om Rudy pegang asagi ).   
> Atas nama Gerry Izaputra.
> Thanx



thanks om zieco ats bantuannya .  ::

----------


## QuickLine

Senasib om aie,saya juga belum dapet koq,  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Om...om..
Sabar yah ... mungkin Om Yudhi dan om Rudy...lg sibuk.
Nanti jg dapat.

----------


## Glenardo

Sabar yah sabar. maklum Koi's kita tercinta ini makin banyak yang mao jadi member,
 bia
Bayangkan, banyak benefit yang akan di dapat dari menjadi member Koi's. Makanya ayo rame2 daptar biar jadi antrian sembako yang rame.....

Yuks bikin sibuk Om Yudi dan Om Rudi..Hahah

Thanks

----------


## arind

Saya juga kemarin sudah daftar a/n arinda suwardi. kata resepsionisnya paling lambat bulan September....   ::  
lama ya om...???

----------


## QuickLine

::  wew brarti yang a/n david laismana juga bulan sept-an,  ::

----------


## aie

dan berarti a/n gerry ....   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## QuickLine

mari nangis bersama   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Glenardo

Berati terbukti kan punya member Koi banyak gunanya.

Sebentar ahh kuitung2 special diskon buat member Koi's untuk Keeping Contest akir bulan ini..Biar makin banyak benefit nya.

AYo jadi member yaxxx...  ::

----------


## QuickLine

Ah om Glen ini promo-nya bisa aja,


> Berati terbukti kan punya member Koi banyak gunanya.
> 
> Sebentar ahh kuitung2 *special diskon buat member Koi's untuk Keeping Contest akir bulan ini*..Biar makin banyak benefit nya.
> 
> AYo jadi member yaxxx...


lah  


> Saya juga kemarin sudah daftar a/n arinda suwardi. kata resepsionisnya paling lambat bulan September....   
> lama ya om...???


kemungkinan besar dadah discount,  ::

----------


## aie

hahaha..
berartu qt bersama2 blg "good bye discount" .  ::   ::   ::  
piss ,hnya bagian dr joke .  ::

----------


## QuickLine

::   ::  marilah kita bersabar karena sabar itu subur,  ::   ::

----------


## RAIS

om Rudy, aku jg dah daftar kmrn lho, 
a.n. Moh Nur Rais.
Tapi gak mau ikut2an    ::   ::   ::   ah, malu udah gede.
 ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Om2 Yth,

Mohon maaf atas keterlambatannya. Saat ini sedang masa transisi administrasi keanggotaan. Petugas administrasi yang baru sedang melakukan verifikasi terhadap anggota yang ada, mengkonversi nomor ID dalam format yang baru. Diharapkan semua selesai akhir bulan ini dan langsung dicetak kartu keanggotaannya. Pengiriman kartu anggota akan dilakukan bersamaan dengan pengiriman majalah edisi 7. Perlu diketahui bahwa per tanggal 1 Agustus 2007, iuran keanggotaan menjadi Rp 200,000 per tahun, sudah termasuk:
-. Majalah KOI-S untuk 6 edisi
-. Kartu Keanggotaan
-. Biaya Pengiriman Kartu

Bagi yang kurang bayar, harap mentransfer tambahannya ke rekening:
*BCA Cabang Plaza Central
A/C No. 441 - 1254261
A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko* 

Bila ada pertanyaan seputar keanggotaan, bisa dialamatkan ke [email protected]

Demikian untuk dimaklumi

----------


## GenThong

Mmaannttebb. . .

----------


## QuickLine

Om,kalo yang pertama saya udah transfer ke 
BCA KCP CENTRAL PLAZA
A/C 441-1012837
a.n YUDI HANIPURWOKO
berarti tinggal nambah Rp.100.000 ke rekening :
BCA A/C 441-1254261
a/n YUDI HANIPURWOKO
trims

----------


## QuickLine

om,ini bukti transfer yang a/n david laismana yang kesatu dan kedua total jadi Rp.200.000,- :

Terima kasih Anda telah menggunakan fasilitas Internet Banking BCA.
Berikut ini adalah informasi transaksi yang telah Anda lakukan di Internet Banking BCA : 
1Tanggal 	 :  	12/08/2009 
 	Jam 	 :  	09:38:58 
 	Jenis Transaksi 	 :  	TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA 
 	Rekening Tujuan 	 :  	4411012837 
 	Nominal 	 :  	Rp.100.000,00 
 	Berita 	 :  	PEMBAYARAN 
 	  	       	KEANGGOTAAN KOI`S 
 	Jenis Transfer 	 :  	SEKARANG 
 	No. Referensi 	 :  	F1750B5D-1AF9-E23B-BB0B-457F1D6D00E5 
 	Status 	 :  	BERHASIL 
Tanggal : 20/08/2009 Jam : 08:02:38	 


2TRANSFER DANA-TRANSFER KE REK. BCA


TRANSAKSI TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA TELAH SELESAI DIPROSES	 
TANGGAL 	: 	20/08/2009 
JAM 	: 	08:02:17 
NOMOR REFERENSI 	: 	2D1A701F-A6EB-BB36-C695-9584EE1D8D57 
TUJUAN TRANSFER 	: 	4411254261 
NAMA 	: 	YUDI HANIPURWOKO 
JUMLAH 	: 	Rp. 	100.000,00

BERITA 	: 	biaya kekurangan 
	: 	registrasi koi`s 
JENIS TRANSFER 	: 	TRANSFER SEKARANG 
NOMOR URUT 	: 	114730 
CATAT NOMOR REFERENSI 
SEBAGAI BUKTI TRANSAKSI ANDA

----------


## koh4ku76

Saya baru saja bayar,...no referensi 009201557906
Semoga bisa dapet kois id, kartu member dan majalah......udh setahun nunggu, kois id nya gak muncul2.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Saya baru saja bayar,...no referensi 009201557906
> Semoga bisa dapet kois id, kartu member dan majalah......udh setahun nunggu, kois id nya gak muncul2.....


Mohon maaf pak wijaya klo sampai harus setahun menunggu, tolong dikonfirmasi ke alamat mail [email protected], nanti akan ada yang verifikasi pembayaran sekaligus menanyakan data-data untuk melengkapi data base. Kalau semua sudah lengkap ID lgsng keluar dan kartu dicetak, mudah2an masih sempat dikirim bareng majalahnya. Tks atas partisipasinya pak

----------


## Robby Iwan

Para member yang tercinta.,

Seperti yang dijelaskan oleh om Ajik, setelah penertiban ulang (dimana kami harus me-regristrasi ulang semua member, negosiasi dgn sponsor2.,memberi penomoran baru, dllsb)..... membership KOIs insyaallah akan menjadi makin tertib dan bermanfaat lebih utk semua anggota KOIs.

Mohon bersabar dan diharapkan om Ajik yg sdg sangat sibuk karena hrs membidani terbitnya mjlh KOI-S ke 7., berkesempatan memberikan info progressnya sampai dimana..  ::

----------


## adepe

> ... iuran keanggotaan menjadi Rp 200,000 per tahun, sudah termasuk:
> -. Majalah KOI-S untuk 6 edisi
> -. Kartu Keanggotaan
> -. Biaya Pengiriman Kartu
> ...


cuma nanya nih om, termasuk *Majalah KOI-S untuk 6 edisi dan pengirimannya*?
atau gimana om?


regards,

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> ... iuran keanggotaan menjadi Rp 200,000 per tahun, sudah termasuk:
> -. Majalah KOI-S untuk 6 edisi
> -. Kartu Keanggotaan
> -. Biaya Pengiriman Kartu
> ...
> 
> 
> ...


Betul om.

----------

